# Do Aldi / Lidl accept Visa Debit (rather than Laser)?



## Squonk

I received my VISA debit card today from BofI to replace my Laser card. However, does anyone know if Aldi /Lidl will accept Visa Debit? I'd hate to be stuck bringing cash.


----------



## gipimann

Yes, they both accept Visa Debit, I've used my card in both shops with no difficulty.


----------



## vandriver

No problem with an Ulster Bank visa debit anyway


----------



## Time

Some staff insist on Laser. I had awful trouble when Visa Debit came out first.


----------



## Eithneangela

No problem with Visa Debit in Ireland. Off to France - I'll see what the story is there ...!!!


----------



## DrMoriarty

Time said:


> Some staff insist on Laser. I had awful trouble when Visa Debit came out first.


At my local store the logo is displayed on the entrance door, alongside Laser and Maestro.


----------



## Time

I knows. Still does not account for staff not knowing.


----------



## mathepac

After initial skepticism, I persuaded my local guys to try my MasterCard debit card, with the "same as Laser / new Laser" argument.

I must remember to bring the front-door to the checkout the next time I encounter difficulties - thanks Doc.


----------



## shweeney

Eithneangela said:


> No problem with Visa Debit in Ireland. Off to France - I'll see what the story is there ...!!!



I've used my Visa credit card in Lidl in France, dunno why its possible there but not here...


----------



## huskerdu

I have never had a problem or issue with using my Visa Debit card in multiple branches of both Aldi and Lidl. The machines take them, but obviously some staff members dont know the difference between Visa Debit cards and Visa Credit cards. 

If a staff member refuses to accept it, insist on talking to a manager.


----------



## Squonk

I asked the Aldi cashier today and he confirmed that Visa Debit is accepted. He knew all about BofI changing over.


----------



## BOXtheFOX

Eithneangela said:


> Off to France -


Where are you going? Any good deals about?


----------



## Leo

BOXtheFOX said:


> Where are you going? Any good deals about?


 
Hardly a consumer rights issue.


----------



## DavyD_83

Yep, never had a problem paying with my Visa Debit card from Ulster.
Sometimes do still have that moment of wondering if it'll be rejected though


----------



## SN9

Can confirm I've used PTSB Visa Debit cards in both Aldi and Lidl, no issue with either!


----------



## Ollie11

just don't tell them! In my local aldi/lidl they just normally ask " cash or laser". I say laser and just shove my card in the machine myself!


----------



## Eithneangela

Can confirm that UB Visa Debit not accepted anywhere in France (i.e. supermarkets, tolls, restaurants, pharmacies etc.). All accept UB Visa Credit card without any problem.


----------



## pudds

*On Line Purchases*

I've used the UB visa debit card a lot to purchase stuff on line and in most cases a site just asks you to enter your *credit card* details, and I just enter my debit card details and it has never failed.


It's amazing that aldi keep saying, 'cash or laser' at the till.... 

Are there many laser's around now, isn't there only one  bank still using them.


----------



## Leo

Eithneangela said:


> Can confirm that UB Visa Debit not accepted anywhere in France (i.e. supermarkets, tolls, restaurants, pharmacies etc.). All accept UB Visa Credit card without any problem.


 
Strange, I had no such issued with a BOI Visa Debit. Is it UB policy?


----------



## DB74

Eithneangela said:


> Can confirm that UB Visa Debit not accepted anywhere in France (i.e. supermarkets, tolls, restaurants, pharmacies etc.). All accept UB Visa Credit card without any problem.



I used my Ulster Bank VISA debit card in France in August with no problems. At least 5 transactions with no issues whatsoever.


----------



## moonman

we were in our local lidl and the chap on the checkout said cash or laser , i told him laser was finished and he said "yes i know."  i get the impression its like some people refer to a vacum cleaner as a hoover no matter what make it is.  its probably because the majority of customers in aldi/lidl have used laser since both of these supermarkets came here.  incidentally lidl in spain take credit cards  .


----------



## Slim

On Saturday, the cashier in my local Lidl rejected the Mastercard offered by the customer in front of me as '..we don't take Mastercard'. The customer pointed out that it was a debit card and all was well. Cashier was'nt best pleased though!


----------



## Time

No. You have to be forceful when you are in the right.

Staff in these shops are programmed by head office and will not deviate from the party line.


----------



## Firefly

Time said:


> Staff in these shops are programmed by head office and will not deviate from the party line.


 
I'm not sure I fully agree. Staff at the checkouts are usually very busy and I'm always amazed at how quick they "beep" the goods through. Staff on the floor (and to be fair they aren't there to help people per se, rather they are re-stocking etc) are always helpful to me when I have to ask for help with something. Having said that, different supermarkets seem to operate at different levels of service given their price points (just like hotels, airlines, car rentals, clothes shops or anything else where businesses can operate freely). People need to satisfied with little or no help at Aldi/Lidl & carry their goods to the car themselves (usually in cardboard boxes). For this they pay a price. Meanwhile, across the road in SuperQuinn, there's alot more help at hand and you can even have your goods brought to your car for you. People wanting this service pay a different price. In summary, the adage "you get what you pay for" seems to apply.


----------



## selfbuilder

No problem using my Visa debit card in my local Aldi


----------

